# Port St Joe (late season Scallop trip)



## Don White (Oct 8, 2007)

Left Navarre on Fri. 9/19 & got settled in at the Dixie Belle. Got a 9:00 am start on Sat. with only a dozen shrimp. It was cloudy/foggy to start so we thought we try some trout fishing for a bit. Went thru the shrimp rather quickly with one decent trout. Switched to DOA's & caught one more. The sun started to peak thru so into the water we went. Worked the edges of the pot holes & they were there. Not thick but better than the reports we were hearing. Got finished around 4:00 pm. Showered up & ate some dinner. I went back to the motel to watch some football. Wife & son went out later to look for some crabs. They found a jubilee along the beach & left them out there after netting 18. Headed back Sun. To clean scallops, fish, & crabs. It was a great quick family trip.


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

I notice that you have a pen shell in the mix upper right of the photo. Did you eat this one? I went to school with a guy who called himself a grazer and I remember us collecting some and he ate several of them.


----------



## Don White (Oct 8, 2007)

Wife's shell collection material.


----------



## MrFish49 (Jun 30, 2012)

I got a small one when I went it was pretty good, a bit stronger in flavor than the scallops though.


----------

